
Show HN: Serpstat – multipurpose SEO tool - di_ry
https://serpstat.com/
======
di_ry
Hi, guys. Serpstat is not exactly a new thing, but we're new to "western"
market and your feedback is much appreciated. It's freemium, so you can play
with it.

I don't know if promo codes are allowed here, but I made one just in case, so
you can try it without limits: -- hackernews -- enter it on your profile page
to activate.

you can actually run a site audit on up to 10,000 pages with this coupon, so
you can check your website for SEO errors as a bonus.

